# What are these?



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

ok so i transferred my berried ghost shrimp in a tank and then it has given birth and i saw five little shrimps there but all of em disappeared and i saw some more strange things in my tank where the shrimp gave born , so are these baby shrimps??? 
pic:
1.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8676785685/in/photostream
2.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8676782863/in/photostream
3.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8677880396/in/photostream
images are cut cause of upload.... They are also magnified (max zoom on htc rhyme)... they look like only tiny dots swimmin around color reddish to whitish ... they ate a fish pellets quickly .... Are these baby ghost shrimps? or if not what are they?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pics kinda fuzzy, but I think they're daphnia.


----------



## jeromeetabuzo (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYbGisNEbG4
here a video tell me what it is


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as the man said.......................

D A P H N I A .....one of the best fishfoods around...wish i could grow them like that..


----------

